# Can you Break a bone in your foot and still walk???



## BFG (17 September 2010)

Morning,

I am so stupid, i fell down the stairs this morning and my leg bent at the knee underneath me now i am not the lightest of people so went down with an almighty thump which woke my, very heavy sleeping, husband.  

I was in shock and I really scared myself i must admit.  I cant get a shoe on because it is sore across the top and down the outside to my little toe.

I have driven to work in my husbands automatic but i really shouldnt have done and am now sat here wondering if i should go to the hospital...

It has started to swell and it is throbbing but i can sort of walk on it although the pain is quite intense.

So what do you all think, can you sort of walk on a broken foot???


----------



## KatB (17 September 2010)

You can walk yes! I broke my foot out running and carried on running. I did know I'd broken it though by the time I got back!! Depends what you break... you could have sprained the ligaments which is just as painful... get it checked out, but be prepared to be in cast if you have broken it!!


----------



## DuckToller (17 September 2010)

Off to A&E with you, and take a good book!

Yes you can break a bone in the foot and still walk, my mum did just that.  

They didn't xray her at A&E and she was sent home with a crutch and told to get on with it, went back weeks later as still in pain but walking, and they xrayed and spotted a little bone was broken.  Doctor then told  her off for walking about on it - honestly, she nearly brained him.


----------



## peanut (17 September 2010)

Definitely go to hospital and get it x-rayed!


----------



## Kenzo (17 September 2010)

YES YOU CAN!

A work collegue did broke a bone in her foot from a little stumble in her heels (she was at a wedding at the time...wasn't drunk though) and she said it hurt a bit but carried on through the day, danced the night away, carried on for another few days, said it felt a bit painful but nothing too bad, anyway her foot ballooned in size after about 4 days so she went to her GP, they sent her to hospital where had to have xrays and she'd broken her foot, but she's actually made it worse by carrying on walking on it, she was in pot for 8 weeks!

Go get it checked out.


----------



## phoebe.and.bonnie (17 September 2010)

I had a metatarsal fracture a few years ago, went to the hospital and they basically said as long as I wore supportive shoes I should be able to walk on it. They did give me crutches too, but I think I only bothered with them for a couple of days.

Still think you should get it checked out, might be a more serious break than I had.


----------



## Bug2007 (17 September 2010)

I think you still can...depends on what bone has been broken......I've been stood on so many times, i'm sure if I had my feet x-rayed they'd find plenty of now fixed breaks in my foot and toes. I have no doubt in 28 yrs of horses and them jumping on my poor little feet that I must have broken something, but i have always just downed the pain killers and got on with it, can't afford to break.

If it is really swollen i'd go to the hospital and just have it checked, if it's broken bad you'll need to get the weight off it. 

Just remember people walk round with a broken neck for years and not realise it.


----------



## FleabittenT (17 September 2010)

Kenzo said:



			YES YOU CAN!

A work collegue did broke a bone in her foot from a little stumble in her heels
		
Click to expand...

I did this too  Still walked on it, went food shopping as I recall! It hurt a lot by the time I got back, a random man gave me a piggy back up the hill to my house 

I'd definately get it checked out, I think a couple of hours in A&E is worth it even if it's not broken. Good luck


----------



## Ziggy_ (17 September 2010)

Yes you can!

I did, and stilll have occasional problems all these years (ten) later. PLEASE go to the hospital.


----------



## BFG (17 September 2010)

Ok, called my mum (like you do when you are in pain) and she is coming to get me at 11am to take me to the hospital.

I feel such a fool, i ride an 18hh feisty horse daily and end up hurting myself falling down the stupid stairs.

Fingers crossed i am just being a wuss and it is all ok.


----------



## Gluttonforpunishment (17 September 2010)

Yup - been there, done that.

Broke little toe and cracked the bone at the base of the toes - no idea what you call it!!

Foot went several colours and swelled up.  Went to A & E 24 hours after I did it - x-rayed, all they could do was strap it and advised me not to drive for a couple of weeks.  My poor sister had to play chauffeur.


(don't worry, I broke mine walking into a wall, worse part was I was stone cold sober!!)


----------



## Fransurrey (17 September 2010)

Good luck at the hospital, BFG. I've been walking on a foot with a dislocated cuboid for weeks, so can well believe you can still walk on a broken foot! The swelling and pain on the outside does suggest ligament damage, too. Hope you're ok!


----------



## BFG (17 September 2010)

Thanks everyone i really hope it is all nothing so that i dont have to have weeks off riding.

I am one of the types of people that tend to do ligament damage and not break things unfortunately ligaments can take jut as long if not longer to heal.  

So the best result is that it is just bruised...... keep your fingers crossed for me.

Wish I had an iphone so i could surf in the waiting room.  Oh well


----------



## NOISYGIRL (17 September 2010)

BFG said:



			Morning,

I am so stupid, i fell down the stairs this morning and my leg bent at the knee underneath me now i am not the lightest of people so went down with an almighty thump which woke my, very heavy sleeping, husband.  

I was in shock and I really scared myself i must admit.  I cant get a shoe on because it is sore across the top and down the outside to my little toe.

I have driven to work in my husbands automatic but i really shouldnt have done and am now sat here wondering if i should go to the hospital...

It has started to swell and it is throbbing but i can sort of walk on it although the pain is quite intense.

So what do you all think, can you sort of walk on a broken foot???
		
Click to expand...

Few years ago, I fell down the last 3 steps of our stairs, I fractured one foot and sprained the other badly, ended up in hospital, OH was going to call an ambulance but I said they wouldn't be able to carry me so how the hell I did but I walked to the car and could feel my ankles wobbling under me, I was green

Years before that I broke a bone in the side of my foot and I could still walk, you

You should get it x-rayed, off you go now to the hospital


----------



## squiz22 (17 September 2010)

Hey up.. sending lots of sympathy! 

I was holding my big warmbloods back leg up a couple of  weeks ago and he jumped at something slamming his foot down for balance - on my foot! I only had trainers on as boots were already in the lorry as we  were about to head out. I broke the end off my big toe and the next bone up. 

As a child I broke my leg badly but was silly and gun ho enough to be back on and jumping as soon as my cast was reduced from three quarter length to just below the knee. I have been on crutches now since  - starting to walk ok with a big boot on. I probably could have walked more if I had really tried and needed to and if I had it my way I'd have a crack at getting back on but as the docs pointed out I am not a child anymore and should take it seriously and for the sake of a few weeks resting up I could prevent years of further aches and pains in my foot! Its really hard and its sooooo boring and having the big devil on full livery is a bit painful but I'd rather take a step back now and recover properly then have problems for ages to come! 

I'm taking this relaxing thing very seriously and flying to egypt for 10 days tomorrow!! 

Hope you feel better soon.  xxxx


----------



## legend22 (17 September 2010)

Yes, definately! One of my friends broke hers badly on my hen weekend (moral here about not mixing alcohol and push bikes!) but continued partying and doing all activities for the next 3 days - don't think we sobered up long enough for her to feel the pain, plus we convinced her the foot bath in the spa would make it better.....! Cut a long story short, she spent nearly 6 months in plaster and then they wanted to operate so don't take any chances and get yourself down to A & E!


----------



## marinitagsd (17 September 2010)

I would say yes depending on which bone. I have done it and so has my daughter. Defo go to A&E though to get it checked out, good luck
x


----------



## brighthair (17 September 2010)

yes, I fractured a bone in my foot, and one in my ankle and walked on it for a week.... bloody hurt though!


----------



## dibbin (17 September 2010)

Yup, when I broke mine I was told to keep trying to walk on it. Had crutches for the first week, only because it had seized up while I was riding and I couldn't put any weight on it. Gave crutches back after that, had a slight limp for a while but haven't had any problems.


----------



## nickslynn (17 September 2010)

BFG hope you are Not still sat in a & e, how are you doing?
I know what its like to fall down the stairs, well bottom step in my case and heard my ankle snap, so knew it was broken! just didnt know I would need it plated & screwed , 10 days before I went to Florida, The doctors thought I was a bit mad because all I could think about was my holiday, But I made it out of the country and had a good holiday!


----------



## JadeWisc (17 September 2010)

I broke the bones on the top of my foot and could still walk on it.  Same with a broken toe.  Not a good idea though and resting it is best

The hospital cannot do much for a broken foot but best to see if you have fractures anywhere else and make sure of what is going on.  GET TO EMERGENCY  and do not go to work.  At the very least you should be sitting with your leg elevated with ice on it.  Keep us posted!


----------



## CalllyH (17 September 2010)

dont worry - i fell out of bed and broke my toes - that was embarrasing explaining to the doctors how I did it! 

hope your ok!


----------



## Spit That Out (17 September 2010)

BFG, have you been to A&E yet...how have you got on?


----------



## BFG (17 September 2010)

OK back from A&E (dont worry it didnt take that long) I have broken my little toe and badly sprained my ankle, so i have to go back next week to the fracture clinic for some reason and i am now on crutches.

My foot is various colours and range from and Nice Blue to a shocking Purple.

All in all could have been worse so fingers crossed it heals quickly because i am bored already.


----------



## WishfulThinker (17 September 2010)

I walked about for 3 days with a broken metatarsal.  Only when my entire foot was purple did I htink I should maybe go to hospital.


----------



## christi (17 September 2010)

Yes you can , go to a&e

Infact a few years ago my brother was out at pub ended up pissed , went outside to get a taxi to a nightclub and tripped down the kerb outside the pub and thought to himself heck that was sore  !!!! , anyhoo him and his pals went on to the nightclub got more pissed dancing etc , brother came home went to bed , He woke up the next morning in agony shouted on me , i took 1 look and near fainted, His ankle was almost swinging !!!! took him to hospital ....... He had completly broken his ankle, result was Surgery,  resulting in many pins and plates put in to fix ankle, cast  up to his  thigh for 5 months ,  and off work for 8 months !!!!


----------

